# Coffee with strangers - Wells



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

31 St Cuthberts Street , Wells , Somerset , BA5 2AW

Uses Allpress redchurch blend and boasts a la marzocco linea .

Friendly owner happy to talk geek with me

Nice food menu too sandwiches cakes etc (although didn't sample it )

Went out his way to get some more caffeine free teas for Lizzie to try also .

Nice small outside decking area too ..

Drinks wise sampled a flat white , a piccolo and an espresso .

All the redchurch blend , sweet dark chocolate and I'd say a medium plus roasts

All drinks really hit the spot , even the espresso , I've found redchurch perhaps a little dark for my tastes as neat espresso but this shot was lovely and balanced . The flat white was dark chocolate and toffee sweet

They offer differ single origins for brew on Sundays I think from other roasters., they were putting some Union Roasted on that coming weekend .

There are a lot of cafés in a Wells boasting " gourmet coffee " and the like ,and this is a little of the beaten tourist path but really worth a visit ...


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Pleased to say this is still here, Ivan making superb coffee, and Susan doing a wonderful selection of food.

Still using a la marzocco complemented with a mythos, a very recent update from a well-worn mazzer, both being fed with fairtrade Allpress beans. I enjoyed an espresso first, Mrs *** a cappuccino and later I enjoyed a V60 brewed with Pharmacie Kinone Organic.

Always a warm welcome, willing to chat coffee if not overly busy, and we will return the next time we visit Wells which won't be too far off.


----------

